# Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?



## Mollebulle (17. April 2016)

Noch zu #10



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> .... die sinnfreie Lachszucht in Wolfach bezahlt werden. .




wie.... sinnfrei.... versteh ich nicht !!! 

ich war bereits 2 Mal zum Arbeitseinsatz dort und habe mir (von sehr sehr motivierten Beschäftigten) erklären lassen 
dass durch diese Anlage (ehemalige Forellenzucht) mit wachsendem Erfolg Lachse wieder angesiedelt werden konnten...

Also ich werde dieses Jahr wieder hinfahren ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Sinnfrei wg. Klimaerwärmung und fehlender Durchgängigkeit, da fördert man keine Lachse, sondern besser Waller, die das aushalten ;-)).

Ist aber das kleinste Problem gerade für Angler in B-W:
Siehe Beschlüsse LFV oben....


----------



## Mollebulle (17. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sinnfrei wg. Klimaerwärmung und fehlender Durchgängigkeit, da fördert man keine Lachse, sondern besser Waller, die das aushalten ;-)).
> 
> Ist aber das kleinste Problem gerade für Angler in B-W:
> Siehe Beschlüsse LFV oben....




Na, auch das wurde mir anders erklärt (Fischpass Iffezheim!) 

und Lachse in den Schwarzwaldbächen- und flüsschen ist doch o.k. 

Welse können ja im Rhein (Altrheinarmen) bleiben ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Nochmal:
Hier ja nicht das Thema, dazu gerne einen eigenen Thread aufmachen.
Da wird jedenfalls viel Geld verballert, das sicherlich sinnvoller für Angler und Angeln eingesetzt werden könnte. Angesichts Klimaerwärmung etc. ist Salmonidenstützung mittelfristig schlicht sinnlos...

Dass die, die davon leben, das gerne anders sehen und erklären, glaube ich gerne, davon ab..


----------



## Mollebulle (17. April 2016)

*AW: LFV Baden-Württemberg - Rücktritt Präsident und Rückschritt?*

Hallo Thomas, 

geh doch mal auf die Seite: http://www.wfbw.de/home/

da steht was von "gemeinnützig"  und m. E. für die Angler (die ja die Bächle im Schwarzwald beangeln) ins leben gerufen .....

Für mich hier erledigt, da offensichtlich  OT


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2016)

Damit ein nicht unwichtiges Thema nicht im falschen Thread untergeht, sondern die ihm gebührende Aufmerksamkeit erhält, habe ich dazu hier nen eigenen Thread aufgemacht.
Beiträge füge ich ein.


----------



## Mollebulle (17. April 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Damit ein nicht unwichtiges Thema nicht im falschen Thread untergeht, sondern die ihm gebührende Aufmerksamkeit erhält, habe ich dazu hier nen eigenen Thread aufgemacht.
> Beiträge füge ich ein.



War zwar nicht geplant, 

aber trotzdem Danke :m


----------



## Laichzeit (17. April 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Warum werden eigentlich keine Maifische besetzt? Die Maßnahmen Flussab waren sehr erfolgreich und einige kommen schon so nach Baden-Württemberg.
Mit ein bisschen Hilfe könnten die in BW auch erfolgreich zurückkehren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Weil Lachs jeder kennt und daher Politiker auch für solch sinnlose Leuchtturmprojekte Kohle locker machen und Maifische nur Angler oder Fischer kennen, und dafür  - ob sinnvoller oder nicht - eben keiner zahlt....


----------



## Sneep (18. April 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Hallo,

es besteht doch kein  Gegensatz zwischen Lachs, Maifisch und Schnäpel.
Die Projekte laufen doch zumindest in NRW unter der Überschrift "Langdistanzwanderfische". 
Das einzelne Gruppen sich auf eine Art spezialisiert haben macht auch Sinn.

Der Lachs nimmt deshalb eine Sonderrolle ein, weil jeder einen Lachs kennt, zumindest aus dem Fernsehen und die Leute wissen auch, dass dieser Fisch sehr anspruchsvoll ist.

Maifisch, Maikäfer, da kennen die  meisten nur das Insekt.

Der Lachs stellt die höchsten Ansprüche an die Umwelt.
Wo ein Fluss Lachstauglich ist, brauche ich mir um den Maifisch auch keine Sorgen zu machen.

Für die Behauptung, für den Maifisch wäre kein Geld mehr übrig, wäre es schön zu erfahren, woher diese Weisheit stammt. Ich habe das nicht beobachten können. Entscheidend ist aber, dass der Maifisch dort historisch aufgetreten ist, genau wie beim Lachs.

Eines darf man auch nicht übersehen, in den Lachsgruppen ist im laufe der Jahr ein unheimliches Fachwissen erworben worden. Das ist beim Maifisch noch nicht der Fall. Da reicht es nicht, ein Bruthaus zu bauen. Auch eine Fischzucht könnte das nicht übernehmen. Es fehlt einfach die Erfahrung, wie man winzige Heringsfische aufzieht. 
Wenn man die nicht ans  Futter bekommt, war es das.
Zudem haben die Franzosen als Hauptlieferanten der Eier selbst ernste  Probleme mit ihren Maifischen.
 Da kann ich nicht mal eben eine Million  Eier ordern. 

Es ist halt nicht immer alles so simpel wie einige vermuten.

sneep


----------



## willmalwassagen (19. April 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Die Lachszucht ist sinnfrei weil:

für eine vergammelte Fschzuchtanlage wurden mehrere 100000€ Verbandsgelder (Mitgliedgelder) ausgegeben.
Die Experten in Langenargen lachten sich fast tot über dieses Projekt.
Alle Teiche mussten oder müssen  saniert werden.
Das Haus ist in einem erbärmlichen Zustand gewesen und musste renoviert werden. Und ist immer noch eine uralte Hütte.
1 Hauptamtlicher Fischzuchtmeister wurde eingestellt.
1 Teilzeit Fischwirt (bin mir nicht ganz sicher) wurde eingestellt.
1 Geschäftsführer verbringt dort seeeehr viel Zeit.

Und jetzt warum das Ganze sinnfrei ist.
Wenn der Lachs in den Rhein und seine Nebenflüsse gehört ist dies ein Projekt innerhalb der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie und damit Staatsaufgabe.
Das muss dann aus Steueren finanziert werden.
Hier werden Verbandsgelder verbrannt und dazu noch Gelder aus der Fischereiabgabe. Also auch Gelder der nichtorganisierten Angler unterstützen sinnlose Verbandstätigkeit.
In Iffezheim wurde ein Fischpass für ca. 30 Mio DM gebaut.
Inzwischen werden pro Jahr ca. 100 Laches gezählt.
Hätte man die in der Rheinmündung gefangen, mit einem Limousinenservice einzeln nach Iffezheim gefahren wäre das bis heute billiger.
Das ist keine Erfolgsstory sondern eine Bankrotterklärung.
Dazu kauft der Fischereiverband noch für ca. 100000€ aus Fischereiabgabemitteln Lachseier aus einer Fischbrut-zucht in Frankreich an der der Verband mit wenigen % beteiligt ist. Und der Vizepräse Riegger hat diesen Handel eingefädelt und wickelt nach meinem Kenntnisstand das Geschäft über seinen eigenen Fischzuchtbetrieb ab.
Auch dazu werden Gelder der Fischereiabgabe verbrannt.
Insgesamt sollte der Fischereiverband fordern wie BUND und Nabu und die Politiker in die Weichteile treten, aber keine Anglergelder dafür ausgeben.
Ohne diese sinnfreie Lachsgeschichten könnte man 2 Rechtanwälte einstellen und für Anglerrechte eintreten.
Die große Unverschämtheit ist, dass der Verband auch noch mit Geldern von nichtorganiserten Anglern gesponsort wird.
@Cyro... , erklär das mal  so dass alle verstehen warum dies gute Verbandsarbeit ist.
#q


----------



## Laichzeit (19. April 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> In Iffezheim wurde ein Fischpass für ca. 30 Mio DM gebaut.
> Inzwischen werden pro Jahr ca. 100 Laches gezählt.
> Hätte man die in der Rheinmündung gefangen, mit einem Limousinenservice einzeln nach Iffezheim gefahren wäre das
> #q



Da gehen aber  auch jedes Jahr einige tausend Aale durch, anstatt durch den nahen Hächsler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> ohne diese sinnfreie lachsgeschichten könnte man 2 rechtanwälte einstellen und für anglerrechte eintreten.


#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Sneep (19. April 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Hallo,


@willmalwassagen,


Du darfst auch was sagen, 



wenn es Sinn macht, um so besser..|supergri


zwei Rechtsanwälte anzustellen, eine gute Idee. Das ändert aber nichts an Gesetzen. Im Fall eines Falles verlasse ich mich aber lieber auf meinen Rechtsanwalt der meine Interessen vertritt, als auf jemanden der die Interessen der Angelgeräteindustrie und der von Werbeeinnahmen lebenden Anglermedien (AB natürlich ausgenommen) vertritt. Wenn ich es auf ein Grundsatzurteil hinauslaufen lasse, muss das nicht in meinem Sinne sein. Wenn ich ein negatives Grundsatzurteil zur Entnahme habe, ist das Thema durch.
  Zu der konkreten Anlage in Baden-Württemberg kann ich nicht sagen weil ich die Hintergründe nicht kenne.
  Die Aussage dass der Staat gemäß Wasserrahmenrichtlinie für den Fischbestand verantwortlich ist ist doch Unfug. Die Wasserrahmenrichtlinie fordert lediglich die Fließgewässer in einem guten ökologischen Zustand zu bringen. 
  Ein Forellenbach fällt auch unter die WRRL, da hat aber noch kein Pächter mit Verstand darauf gewartet dass der Staat sein Besatz bezahlt.
  Die Gelder der Fischereiabgabe sind Zweckgebunden zur Verbesserung der Gewässer, davon kann ich keine Rechtsanwälte einstellen. Und wieso sollen nur organisierte Angler für die Verbesserung der Gewässer bezahlen und organisierte hingegen nicht. Das leuchtet mir nicht ganz ein.
  Wenn man mit Zahlen arbeitet, sollten diese auch stimmen. Im Jahr 2015 wurden in Iffezheim 228 Lachse gefangen. In 2016 bisher über 100, wohlgemerkt schon vor dem eigentlichen Aufstieg im Herbst.
  Dass Eier aus Frankreich gekauft werden (müssen), liegt darin begründet, dass man in BW mit dem französischen Loire-Allier Stamm arbeitet, den gibt es nun mal nur in Frankreich. 
  Kein Land in Europa hat zu viele Lachse, Eier sind ein knappes Gut. Ich stelle mir die Frage, wie ein Lachsprojekt denn zu Beginn ohne Eier funktionieren soll. Ab einer gewissen Zahl an Rückkehrern kann man schrittweise auf den Import von Eiern verzichten
  Iffezheim ist im übrigen kein Lachsprojekt, da dürfen auch andere Fische durch. Was dort an Fischen durchgewandert ist, ist ja im Netz verfügbar. Schnäpel, Maifisch, und die Wanderarten der Neunaugen sind die Profiteure der Lachsprogramme. Niemand baut ein Wehr um, weil da Nasen aufsteigen wollen.
  Der Lachs  hat das angestoßen. Der Lachs ist im Moment einer der wenigen Sachen, wo die Angelei in der Öffentlichkeit punkten kann.
  Man muss auch einmal den Mut zu Visionen haben. 
  Wenn ich nur von Frühjahrs bis Herbstbesatz denke, ist ein Projekt über vielleicht 50 Jahre schon etwas  erschreckendes.

  sNeeP


----------



## willmalwassagen (20. April 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

WRRL
gilt für alle Gewässer, Oberflächengewässer und Grundwasser!
1 der 4 Hauptmerkmale ist, ein Fischbestand wie er dem Gewässertyp entsprechen würde, in der Artenanzahl und den entsprechenden Mengen ohne menschliche Beeinflussung.
Damit sind dies klare Staatsaufgaben.
Muß nicht für jeden kleinsten Forellenabch angewendet werden, in Deutschland aber  für alle Gewässer 1. Ordnung und deren Nebengewässer.


----------



## Sneep (21. April 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

[FONT=&quot]Hallo,

richtig, die WRRL befasst sich mit Fließgewässern in Flussgebietseinheiten, mit Oberflächengewässern und dem Grundwasser. 

Für Fließgewässer wird der gute ökologische Zustand, für HMWB (heavily modified water bodies-- stark verbaute Wasserkörper) das gute ökologische Potenzial gefordert. 

Konkret soll für jeden Gewässertyp ein typischer Bestand mit der Leitart und den Begleitarten entstehen.

Ein Beispiel. Der „große kiesgeprägte Fluss im Flachland“.
Mit der Leitart Barbe und den Begleitarten  Nase, Gründling, Hasel, Schneider, Rotauge, Döbel Quappe Güster und Aal.
Dazu kommen Arten in ruhigen  Seitengewässern und zeitweise auftretende Arten wie Lachs, MF Fluss und Meerneunauge sowie Maifisch.

Ich kann im gesamten Text der WRRL das Wort „Besatz“ nicht finden. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Für einen Tipp, wo ich suchen soll, wäre ich sehr dankbar.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Hier ist die Rede vom Gewässerzustand, den zu schaffen ist staatliche Aufgabe. Damit ist die Grundlage für den gewässertypischen Fischbestand zu schaffen, nicht der Fischbestand. 

Für den Fischbestand selbst ist gem. Gesetz ein anderer zuständig.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] Zitat LFischG NRW §3 Abs.2[/FONT]
*(2) Das Fischereirecht umfasst die Pflicht, einen der Größe und Beschaffenheit des Gewässers entsprechenden artenreichen heimischen Fischbestand zu erhalten und zu hegen. *
_[FONT=&quot]Künstlicher Besatz ist in der Regel nur zulässig:
a)….[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]b) zur Wiederansiedlung ursprünglich heimischer Fischarten,[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]c) ....[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]d)…….. [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]e).....[/FONT]_
  [FONT=&quot]Den Begriff Gewässer 1. Ordnung suche ich ebenfalls in der WRRL vergeblich. Es werden vielmehr genannte Flussgebietseinheiten ausgewiesen, d. h., ein gesamtes Gewässersystem wird zusammengefasst. Da ist jeder noch so kleine Forellenbach dabei, von wegen die WRRL muss nicht auf jeden Bach angewandt werden.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] Einzige Ausnahme sind Gewässerabschnitte, die keiner Gebietseinheit zuzuordnen sind und weniger als 10 qkm Einzugsgebiet haben oder künstliche Gewässer sind.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Vor allem über die These mit der staatlichen Verpflichtung einen bestimmten Fischbestand herzustellen, würde ich noch einmal gründlich nachdenken, sehr gründlich.
[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]SNEEP[/FONT]


----------



## willmalwassagen (21. April 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Sneep,
ich habe nachgedacht. So gründlich ich konnte.
Also Rhein, Leitfische Lachs, Maifisch. Die fehlen und ohne die  geht das mit der WRRL nicht.
Wenn diese Fische dann angesiedelt werden müssen weil es nach der WRRL Staatsaufgabe ist muss das auch der Staat finanzieren. Aus Steuergeldern.
Wenn es keine Staatspflicht ist, umso schlimmer dass hier über die Jahre Millionen Euro vom Fischereiverband  für 200 wandernde Lachse investiert werden. Noch schlimmer, dass auch Gelder von Nichtverbandsmitgliedern verbraten werden.
Die Lachszucht hat  ca. 300 000 € gekostet (nach den mir bekannten Informationen , eher mehr).
Jährliche Betreibskosten inklusive Löhne, geschätzt 100 000€.
Renovierung, die Bude ist ja wegen maroder elektrischer Leitungen in Brand geraten, geschätzt um das Haus bewohnbar zu machen. 100 000€.
Dazu seit ca. 15 Jahren jährlich die 100 000 € aus der Fischereiabgabe für Lachseier.
Fragt mal die Profis aus Langenargen zu diesemProjekt. Die bekommen Lachkrämpfe wegen diesem Unfug.
Aber im Verband muss ja keiner für ds Geld was tun. Die Beiträge kommen einfach im Januar, wie jedes Jahr und müssen natürlich verbraten werden.
Das Geld aus der Fischereiabgabe beantragt man und sitzt dann selbst mit 5 Leuten  im Fischereibeirat beim Ministerium und beschließt diese sinnfreie Maßnahme. Der Vertrag mit den Franzosen ist so elendiglich, das kann den Verband  ruinieren wenn die z.B. Pleite machen und Schulden hinterlassen. Obwohl nur mit wenigen % Teilhaber, bei den Finanzen voll haftbar für das Ganze. 
Jetzt muss ich aufpassen beim denken, sonst komme ich noch auf die Idee dass da jemand aus dem Verband vielleicht Geld damit verdient, Lachseier in Frankreich zu kaufen.


----------



## Sneep (21. April 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Hallo,
@willmalwassagen,

Na gut,  wenn es nicht besser geht mit dem Nachdenken, muss man das halt akzeptieren.:q

Langsam beginne ich zu ahnen, wozu du die beiden Anwälte einstellen wolltest. Das war möglicherweise etwas forsch, hier bestimmte Personen zu benennen, denen du letztlich Betrug und Unterschlagung unterstellst. Zum  Schluß nimmst du ein wenig Gas raus, wiederholst den Vorwurf aber in verschlüsselter Weise wieder. 

Auf meine Argumente bezüglich der staatlichen Pflicht zum Fischbesatz gehst du nicht ein, wiederholst aber, der Staat habe die Pflicht zum Besatz um fehlende Arten zu ergänzen.
"weil es nach der WRRL Staatsaufgabe ist." Bullshit

Ich kann zumindest ein Gesetz zitieren, wonach das nicht so ist. Da ist dein stetiges wiederholen der Aussage ohne jeden Beleg etwas dürftig.
Also ich habe noch keinen getroffen, der diese Ansicht vertreten hat und das will viel heißen.

Solche Behauptungen aus dem hohlen Bauch heraus, kann man generell sehr einfach kontern.
_
*Wo steht denn das?

*_Zum Schluß weichst du auf ein anderes, lokales Thema aus, wohl wissend, dass ich dazu mangels Kenntnissen der lokalen Gegebenheiten nichts sagen kann.
Zunächst sollten wir das mit der staatlichen Aufgabe hier klären. Wer so etwas in die Welt setzt, sollte zumindest hinter sich aufräumen._*

sneep

*_


----------



## jranseier (21. April 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

@willmalwassagen
Dass der Verband zuständig ist, steht ja jetzt wohl außer Frage. Was Du bemängelst ist einzig und alleine die Umsetzung des Verbandes. So wie Du das schielderst, scheint sie durchaus diskussionswürdig, um nicht zu sagen verbesserungswürdig, zu sein.

Was mich jetzt interessieren würde, was sagen denn die Profis aus Langenargen konkret zu diesem Projekt. Was würden sie anders machen, wo müsste angesetzt werden? Warum bekommen sie Lachkrämpfe?

ranseier


----------



## Nidderauer (23. April 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich aufpassen beim denken, sonst komme ich noch auf die Idee dass da jemand aus dem Verband vielleicht Geld damit verdient, Lachseier in Frankreich zu kaufen.



Naja, also das sind schon schwerwiegende Vermutungsvorwürfe.

 Hab mich ja noch nie so intensiv mit dem Lachsangeln befasst, aber wenn man so die Angelreisen-Kataloge durchgeht, dann war und ist Frankreich beim Lachsangeln ja der Renner schlechthin. Und das schon viele, viele Jahrzehnte lang.

 Das ist also kaum verwunderlich, dass man deshalb auf diese besonders stabile französische Population setzt. Das was da z.B. in Irland, Schottland und Norwegen an atlantischem Lachs in die Flüsse aufsteigt und dort ablaicht, ist kaum der Rede wert. Weder aus anglerischer Sicht, noch bezüglich ihrer Genetik, den zunehmenden Umweltbelastungen gerecht zu werden.

 Grundsätzlich sollte man davon ausgehen, dass die paar wenigen dort aufsteigenden Fische alles Irrläufer aus der französischen Population sind.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Laichzeit (23. April 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Lachseier aus Frankreich für das hiesige Programm zu einer französischen Population gehören.
Der Stamm in Wolfach gehört zum selben, mit dem im Elsass besetzt wird.
Da der Lachs aber im gesamten Rheinsystem ausstarb, könnte die genetische Heimat der Lachse auch außerhalb Frankreichs liegen.
In anderen Projekten Deutschlands werden z.B Lachse aus Schweden oder Irland benutzt.
Man versucht einen Stamm zu finden, der in Wanderungsverhalten, Strecke und Zeit möglichst dem historischen Bestand ähnelt.
Auf geographische Nähe zum Besatzgewässer wird keinen Wert gelegt.

So war es hoffentlich auch bei den französischen Lachsen, da diese sehr weit stromauf ablaichen und das nicht jeder beliebige Stamm mitmacht.

Edit:
Ist hier schon beantwortet worden.


Sneep schrieb:


> Dass Eier aus Frankreich gekauft werden (müssen), liegt darin begründet, dass man in BW mit dem französischen Loire-Allier Stamm arbeitet, den gibt es nun mal nur in Frankreich.


----------



## Maifliege (23. April 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Lachse im Jemen? Durchaus bedenkenswert und literarisch schon beschrieben. Klappt!
TL
Matthias


----------



## Sneep (23. April 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Hallo,

@Nidderauer

riecht ein wenig nach Ironie, das ist ja eigentlich mein Revier.

Ein Stamm wird ja nicht dadurch geeignet, dass es ihn in seiner Heimat noch häufig gibt.Das ist meist keine Frage der Genetik, sondern der Umweltbedingungen.

Ein Norweger oder Schotte, der 2 km zum laichen in einen Küstenfluß aufsteigt, ist kein Fisch um bis zum  Oberrhein aufzusteigen. So ist z.B. der dänische SkjernAu Lachs ein super Stamm. z.B. für norddeutsche Flüsse, nicht aber für den Rhein.

Zudem sollte der Stamm soweit möglich genetisch dem erloschenen Rheinstamm nahe kommen und das gleiche Fressgebiet nutzen.

Überdies sollte im gleichen Flussabschnitt mit dem gleichen Stamm gearbeitet werden. Im Oberrhein ist der Partner aber Frankreich und nicht Norwegen. Es gibt für Lachseier kaum Anbieter, die in der Lage sind Eier zuverlässlich und  vertraglich für lange Zeit abgesichert zu liefern.
Für Frankreich trifft das zu.

Wenn es im Herkunftsland grosse Lachszuchten gibt, ist es zudem gefährlich wegen der entflohenen Zuchtlachse und wegen Krankheiten  wie ISA. Diese Lachsseuche ist vor wenigen Jahrzehnten in norwegischem und chilenischen Zuchten ausgebrochen.  Durch die dortigen dicht stehenden Lachse im Gehege hat das Virus leichtes Spiel. Bricht in den Zuchten ISA erneut aus, bedeutet das ein absolutes Transportverbot und damit der Ausfall der Ei-Lieferungen. So lange bis das Seegebiet wieder als ISA-frei eingestuft wird.

Ob ein Aufsteiger ein Irrläufer ist, wird spätestens dann geklärt, wenn der Aufsteiger in die Brutstation eingeliefert wird. Hier wird jeder ankommende Lachs auf Krankheiten und genetische Zugehörigkeit untersucht. Für Irrläufer heißt das, kein Sex, wenn man das Abstreifen den so bezeichnen mag.

Du solltest dich wirklich mal intensiv mit der Lachsfischerei beschäftigen. Man lernt da eine Menge dazu.

@ Laichzeit

Der Stamm den die Franzosen u.a. im Oberrhein besetzen ist der Loire-Allier Stamm. In Wolfach wird es sich mit Sicherheit um diesen handeln.

Der Loire-Allier ist ein Langdistanzaufsteiger wie er im Buche steht. Der steigt über Loire und Allier bis ins Zentralmasiv auf. Vom Typ her ist der L.A. ein sehr schlanker Fisch. 
Es gibt so gut wie keine Grilse ( junge Aufsteiger von 50-60 cm mit einem Winter auf See) Alles 2 und 3 Winterfische  mit vielen Tieren von knap 100cm, der Schnitt liegt bei 86 cm.

Der Einstieg von der Loire in den Allier ist im Sommer in manchen Jahren nicht passierbar wegen zu geringer Wasserstände. Daran hat sich der Stamm angepasst, in dem ein drittel der Aufsteiger, manchmal mehr, schon im Frühjahr in die Flüsse einwandert.  Fast alle anderen Stämme wandern nur im Herbst ein. Gibt es dann im Rhein ein Niedrigwasser, 
habe ich kaum Fische. Beim L.A. habe ich in dem Fall aber immer noch meine Fische vom Frühjahr. 
Das Foto zeigt einen Loire-Allier mit 84 cm knapp unter der Durchschnittslänge von 86cm.


SneeP


----------



## Laichzeit (24. April 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Was du schreibst, passt auch sehr gut auf die Totfunde von Lachsen zwischen 80 cm und einem Meter in der Kinzig, die von Wolfach aus besetzt wird.
Offensichtlich hat man sich Gedanken gemacht, welcher Stamm passt.
Ich hoffe, dass da in den nächsten Jahren noch größere Erfolge kommen, wobei die größten Hürden momentan der Eintritt ins Süßwasser im Rheindelta, sowie die letzten Kilometer bis zu geeigneten Kiesbänken in den Programmgewässern sein dürften.


----------



## Daniel1983 (24. April 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Die Lachse kommen auf jeden Fall wieder.... hatte letztes Jahr das Vergnügen 2 richtig gute Lachse zu landen beim Zanderangeln unterhalb von Iffezheim.... 1x 75 und 1x ü80.... beide Fische schwimmen natürlich wieder! War im Herbst! 

So sinnfrei kann das Ganze nicht sein, obwohl da schon im großen Stiel das Geld rausgeworfen wird.


----------



## Sneep (24. April 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Hallo

Die Längen sind bei andern Stämmen aber auch nicht wirklich anders.
50-60 cm ist ein Grils mit 1 Seewinter
75-85 cm Lachs hat 2 Seewinter
85-95 cm hat 3 Seewinter

Es hat Versuche mit Smolts gegeben, dabei zeigte sich, dass der Wechsel zwischen Salz und Süßwasser einer der Knackpunkte ist. Aber da ist Abhilfe in Sicht. In 2018 wird in NL der "Kierbeschluss" umgesetzt (Kier = Spalt).
D.h. dass die Schleusentore am  Haringsvliet immer einen Spalt offen stehen. Das ist ein gewaltiges Vorhaben, bei dem riesige Ackerflächen versalzen und z.B. die gesamte Trinkwasserversorgung verlagert werden muss. 
Dadurch entsteht aber  eine Übergangszone, wo die Wanderfische 
sich von Süßwasser auf Meerwasser umstellen können. Dieser Umbau wird vor allem dem Maassystem zu Gute kommen. Aber auch der Rhein wird davon nach meiner Einschätzung deutlich profitieren.
Zudem entsteht  zwischen Ijssel-und Wattenmeer ein 6 km langer Gezeitenfluss.Damit ist an dieser Stelle ebenfalls ein Aufstieg möglich.
Die Niederländer stellen jedes Jahr fest, dass sich die Anzahl der Lachse an der Küste und im Binnenland 
Langfristig wird sich auch die genetische Anpassung an den jeweiligen Besatzfluss auf die Rückkehrerzahlen positiv auswirken.


----------



## Mollebulle (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Hab gestern (22:00 Uhr)  in der Länderspielpause "gezappt" und bin dabei ins 3. zu SWR gekommen...
Da kam dann ein schöner Bericht mit super Bildern über Lachse (im Rhein) vom Fischpass in Iffezheim und von der Lachszucht in Wolfach .....
Übrigens. ich werde am 20. August mit dem ASV Konstanz wieder zu einem Arbeitseinsatz nach Wolfach fahren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Ja stimmt, aber über die wirklichen Probleme der Angler, Nachtangelverbot, Kinderangelverbot, Kormoranproblem in Baden-Württemberg etc. wurde wieder mal nix gesagt, und das obwohl die Lachszucht zum Landesfischereiverband gehört und immer gesagt, wurde, damit könne man Verständnis für Angler erzeugen.
Jedenfalls nicht, wenn man nicht über Angler und deren Probleme nicht spricht, wenn man die Möglichkkeit hat wie bei der Sendung..

Und das obwohl ein bezahlter Verbandsvertreter breit in die Kamera grinste und lang den Lachs erklärte...

Passt zu seinem Präsi von Eyb, der als CDU-Abgeordneter beim Thema Nachtangeln und Kinderangeln im Parlament auch das Motto "schweigen statt sich wehren" befolgt....

Fazit der Sendung (SWR wird immer grünlastiger, davon ab) und zum Thema des Threads passend, weils für Sendung wie für die Lachszucht gilt:
Nett für spendensammelnde Schützer...

Sinnfrei für Angler, wenn die da nicht mal mit ihren realen Problemen erwähnt werden


----------



## Laichzeit (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Für Nachtangelverbot ist das wahrscheinlich nicht die richtige Plattform gewesen.
Die Hauptursache für die Notwendigkeit der Lachszucht, die Wasserkraft gehört aber auf jeden Fall in so einen Bericht mit rein.

Dass auch mal was besetzt wird, was nicht zum Fang bestimmt ist, frisst uns kein Loch in die Tasche, aus der Fischereiabgabe gehen insgesamt nur ca. 50.000€ in den Erhalt aller gefährdeten Arten, also auch Strömer, Groppe, Karausche ect. Die Summe ist ein totaler Witz, viel zu wenig für meinen Geschmack.
Spenden und Mitgliedschaft im Verband kann man sich auch aussuchen.
Am meisten Kohle geht für die Entfernung von Wanderhindernissen drauf und das kostet pro Jahr mehr als die Fischereiabgabe jemals bringen könnte.
Etwas ohne direkt ersichtlichen Nutzen zu geben, bringt uns sicher ein paar Symphatiepunkte, deshalb finde ich grundsätzlich gut, dass berichtet wurde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Es bringt "uns" keine Sympathiepunkte, da Angler und Angeln nicht mal erwähnt wurden..

Sympathiepunkte nur wieder fürs Original:
Spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie...


----------



## eiswerner (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Hallo Thomas,
was da in Wolfach gemacht wird ist doch Ok. und hat nichts mit der anderen Problematik wie Nachtangelverbot usw zu Tun, das sollte man anerkennen und nicht nur auf alles Schelten.
Nimm das bitte nicht zu Persönlich.
Gruß Werner


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Wir sind hier ein Anglerforum - wenn da nicht mal Angler und das Angeln erwähnt werden, dann kanns so gut sein wie es will..

Auch das Rote Kreuz ist gut - und was haben Angler davon?

Warum sollten also Angler das Rote Kreuz oder eine Lachszucht, so gut die auch immer  sein mögen (über Verband oder Fischereiabgabe), das bezahlen??


----------



## PAFischer (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Aber die Lachszucht und die Wideransiedlung der Lachse ist doch gerade für uns Angler gut. Vor allem wenn damit einhergeht, dass Gewässer wieder durchgängig werden und Fische wandern können.
Kommende Anglergenerationen werden dankbar dafür sein, dass Sie wieder Lachse in heimischen Gewässern fangen können. Vor allem profitieren aber auch andere Fischarten davon.

Und zu diesem Landesverbandschef:

So sauer mir die Grünen-Suppe auch aufstößt. Ich glaube hier muss er einfach Landespolitik von seiner Verbandspolitik trennen, vor allem wenn er von einem Koalitionsvertrag geknebelt ist.
Ich hoffe sehr, dass die Grünen beim nächsten mal abgelöst werden und dann sinnlose Verbote endlich fallen. Hier sollten sich aber mehr stark machen und das nicht nur den Verbänden überlassen/zuschieben.

Die Jäger haben es eindrucksvoll vorgemacht, wie man auf die Straße geht und sich Gehör verschafft.

Es meckert sich immer sehr leicht, da fällt anpacken schon schwerer.
Ich hoffe Du nimmst das jetzt nicht persönlich Thomas, damit meine Ich alle Angler.

Aber wie soll man vorankommen wenn man sich gegenseitig schon nicht grün ist.
Zusammenraufen und Druck machen ist weitaus sinnvoller, sowohl auf die eigenen Vereine, Verbände als auch auf die Politik.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Sei wann dürfen Angler diese Lachse angeln?

Warum sollte das für Angler also gut sein?

Angler kommen im Projekt ausser als Zahler gar nicht vor - nur Schutz und Schützer..

*Und von Eyb ist mit seiner Fraktion FÜR DEN AUSBAU DER WASSERKRAFT...*

Da kann man als normaler Mensch doch nicht hinstehen und im Verband plötzlich dagegen sein und Lachsprojekte fördern!!

Für die Lachse, für die der AUSBAU der WASSERKRAFT, die von Eyb mit seiner FRAKTION UNTERSTÜTZT UND AUSBAUEN will, der Todesstoss ist..

Das ist nur noch peinlich und lächerlich................


----------



## Laichzeit (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Im Vergleich zum Rest der Arbeit ist die Lachszucht am Günstigsten. Von zwei Rhein-Fischpässen könnte man so eine Lachszucht wahrscheinlich 100 Jahre finanzieren.
Mit wenig Geld hat man die Oberhand über das publikumswirksamste Projekt im gesamten hiesigen Lachsprogramm.
Zudem hat das Projekt eine ständige Erfolgskontrolle, klar definierte Ziele und es ist als großer Unterschied zu nahezu allen anderen Besatzmaßnahmen auch ein Ende geplant.
Das kann z.B. Langenargen nicht bieten, genauso wenig transparent ist die Finanzierung, wahrscheinlich aus gutem Grund.

Wenn man alles nach Preis/Leistung abwägt steht die Lachszucht im Vergleich zur übrigen Verbandsarbeit wahrscheinlich am Besten da.
Aber dass da keine zusätzlichen Förderung seitens des Landes einfließen, ist echt ein Kritikpunkt.
Die Arbeit für die Lachszucht beinhaltet deshalb auch Spendensammeln und es ist echt schade, dass ein so wichtiges Projekt von 5000€ EDEKA-Spenden abhängen muss, während an anderer Stelle das Geld deutlich lockerer sitzt. Das dürfte an der stiefmütterlichen Behandlung vom Fischartenschutz liegen, vor Allem wenn keinerlei Nutzung vorgesehen ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Es ist wurscht, dass das "publikumswirksam" ist - es ist es NICHT für Angler:
Angler und Angeln werden da NIRGENDS mit auch nur einem Wort erwähnt!!!

Besser das Geld der DGzRS spenden, die tun wenigstens was für Angler sinnvolles, indem sie die aus Seenot retten...

Und wie lächerlich der Präsident des die Zucht tragenden Verbandes handelt, wenn er PRO Wasserkraft im Parlament agiert, muss ich wohl auch in jedem Posting wiederholen, dass auch jeder diese Lächerlichkeit begreift...


----------



## Laichzeit (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Die Lächerlichkeit der Präsi-Aussage ist mir bewusst, aber von CDU-Meinungen allein sprießen noch keine neuen Dämme. Deshalb den ganzen Krempel hinwerfen und den Lachs in BW wieder und diesmal entgültig für ausgestorben zu erklären ist aber eine Überreaktion. 

Was die Renaturierung, überwiegend nicht auf Anglerkosten, an Besatz spart, darf auch nicht vernachlässigt werden.
Vor Allem die Anbindung von Seitengewässern und die restaurierten Laichplätze geben den vielen angelbaren Kieslaichern wie Nase, Barbe, Bachforelle und Äsche die Möglichkeit sich selbst fortzupflanzen.
Die ganze Sache mit Lachsen und anderen Wanderfischen zu erweitern, liegt nahe und sorgt für Akzeptanz für das gesamte Projekt, da kein direkter Eigennutz dahinter steht und Maßnahmen wie Verbreiterung des Flussbetts und Schaffung von Überschwemmungsflächen nicht immer gern gesehen werden.

Wenn irgendwelche Salmoniden-Arten die hiesigen Kiesbänke umgraben, ist das auch eine ansehnliche Sache, zu einer Zeit in der dort sowieso nicht geangelt wird und zusätzlich zum Angeln ein tolles Naturerlebnis, auch wenn der Verursacher der Gruben unter Umständen nicht fangbar ist.
Die letzten, die dem im Weg stehen sollten, sind wir Angler und ganz besonders der Präsi vom durchführenden Verband.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Nochmal:
Alles richtig.

Aber warum sollen Angler, wenn sie nix davon haben (sei es über Beiträge Verband oder Fischereiabgabe), diese Zucht finanzieren???

Dann solls der Staat bezahlen, wenn er das will, und nicht nur alleine die dummen Angler, die man abzocken kann (sei es Verband oder Staat)..

Sollen die besser Geld für maßigen Besatz ausgeben, den der Kormoran nicht fressen kann, da hätten Angler was von - schliesslich werden bei der Lachszucht ja Angler und Angeln auch noch nicht mal mit nur einem Wort erwähnt, so dass auch jeder Publicityeffekt wegfällt....

Warum denen also helfen und die bezahlen?

Gibt keinen Grund, spendet besser den Menschenschützern von der DGzRS, selbst die machen mehr für Angler!!


----------



## Laichzeit (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sollen die besser Geld für maßigen Besatz ausgeben, den der Kormoran nicht fressen kann, da hätten Angler was von - schliesslich werden bei der Lachszucht ja Angler und Angeln auch noch nicht mal mit nr einem Wort erwähnt, so dass auch jeder Publicityeffekt wegfällt....



Maßfischbesatz ist teuer und überdeckt nur die Probleme am Gewässer. Das macht abhängig von Fischzuchten und dem rechtlichen Rahmen von solchen Besatzaktionen, der keinesfalls unumstößlich ist. Wenn Besatz die wichtigste Grundlage vom Angeln ist, hätte ich keine Angst mehr vor Angelverboten, geht ja auch einfacher.
Die staatlichen Fischzuchten verbrennen viel mehr Angler- und Steuerzahlerkohle, Vereine in Form von ungeeignetem Besatz, fast jeder hat den ein oder anderen Fehlkauf und nie genutztes Angelzeug rumliegen, da tun die wenigen Euros für den Lachs nicht so sehr weh, dass es der Rede wert sein sollte.
Wenn der Verbandler vor der Kamera das Wort "Angler" nicht fallen lässt, ist er selbst und die lausige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit schuld, aber nicht die Lachszucht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Aber gerne  nochmal:
Wenn die ne Lachszucht wollen, solls der Staat zahlen.

Die Angler haben nichts davon.

Also:
Kein Geld aus Verbandsbeiträgen.

Kein Geld aus Fischereiabgabe..

Keine Arbeitszeit von Verbandsangestellten, die man zur Abschaffung  Nachtangelverbot, Abschaffung Kinderangelverbot, Kampf gegen Kormoran  etc. viel dringender braucht.

Wenn das so wäre, würde ich die Lachszucht auch in Ordnung finden.
So wie es ist, ist sie nix für Angler..

Genauso weg mit dem Fischmobil, bei dem weder in Zielen noch Grundsätzen das Wort Angeln oder Angler auch nur vorkommt und für das ein Mitarbeiter der Geschäftsstelle eingesetzt wird.

Soll der sich auch besser um Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot etc. kümmern!!

Für Angler und Angeln!!!!!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Kommende Anglergenerationen werden dankbar dafür sein, dass Sie wieder Lachse in heimischen Gewässern fangen können.



Recht unwahrscheinliche Träumerei.


----------



## Laichzeit (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Vor etwa zehn Jahren ging man davon aus, dass 7.000 bis 21.000 aufsteigende Lachse im gesamten Rheinsystem eine realistische Zahl sind.
Mehr geben die verfügbaren Jungfischhabiate nicht her. Mittlerweile hat man festgestellt, dass markierte Junglachse den Rhein besser und weiträumiger nutzen, als angenommen. Deshalb dürfte mehr möglich sein.
Da sich die Lachse aber auf viele Flüsse verteilen und so in relativ kleine Unterpopulationen aufteilen, bedeutet die Entnahme von z.B. 10 Lachsen schon einen großen Eingriff. Was das für die Befischung heißt, dürfte ziemlich klar sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Nochmal:
Aus Anglersicht komplett irrelevant:

Wenn die ne Lachszucht wollen, solls der Staat zahlen.

Die Angler haben nichts davon.

Also:
Kein Geld aus Verbandsbeiträgen.

Kein Geld aus Fischereiabgabe..

Keine Arbeitszeit von Verbandsangestellten, die man zur Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot, Abschaffung Kinderangelverbot, Kampf gegen Kormoran etc. viel dringender braucht.

Wenn das so wäre, würde ich die Lachszucht auch in Ordnung finden.
So wie es ist, ist sie nix für Angler..

Dazu noch nen lächerlichen Verbands-Präsi, der seiner Lachszucht damit in den Rücken fällt, dass er für den Ausbau der Wasserkraft ist im Parlament mit seiner Fraktion im Koalitionsvertrag!

Genauso weg mit dem Fischmobil, bei dem weder in Zielen noch Grundsätzen das Wort Angeln oder Angler auch nur vorkommt und für das ein Mitarbeiter der Geschäftsstelle eingesetzt wird.

Soll der sich auch besser um Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot etc. kümmern!!

Für Angler und Angeln!!!!!

Weg mit dem anglerfeindlichen LFV-BW und seinen Anhängseln wie der Lachszucht..


----------



## Laichzeit (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Stimmt, hier geht es um die Sinnhaftigkeit.
Ich sag ja,
Du sagst ja, aber...

Da könnt man sich tagelang den Ball zuwerfen, mir ist der Verband nun mal relativ egal, dafür finde ich die Wanderfische sehr intertessant und wichtiger als den ohnehin recht inaktiven LFV.
Du siehst zurecht das Versagen vom Verband im Vodergrund und bist mit deren Irrsinn auch besser vertraut.
Die Lachszucht kann dabei noch so toll sein, der Verband verkauft seine Arbeit unter Wert, wenn es nicht als Angler-Arbeit und Erfolg präsentiert wird.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Aus Anglersicht komplett irrelevant:
> 
> Wenn die ne Lachszucht wollen, solls der Staat zahlen.
> ...



Völlig ok. Sehe ich im Prinzip wie du. Dann aber auch konsequent sein und fordern, dass die Anglerverbände den Status als Naturschutzverband abgeben. Womit ich kein Problem hätte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die Lachszucht kann dabei noch so toll sein, der Verband verkauft seine Arbeit unter Wert, wenn es nicht als Angler-Arbeit und Erfolg präsentiert wird.


Begriffen!!

Und wenn er dafür Zeit, Geld und Personal verschwendet, das für wichtigere Dinge (Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot etc..) dringend gebraucht würde, bleibt halt nur noch die übliche pure Anglerfeindlichkeit des Verbandes und damit auch der ihm angeschlossenen Lachszucht über......


----------



## PAFischer (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Huh, da hat sich ja was getan seit gestern Abend.

@ Thomas: Ich verstehe durchaus deine Einstellung zu dem Verband. Dennoch bin ich der Meinung das dieses Projekt gut ist und auch dem Angler auf lange Sicht nutzt.

In dieser Verbandsgeschichte bin ich nicht wirklich in der Materie, aber hier ist es doch wieder so, dass sich eben die Basis (Angler / Vereine ) erheben muss und unfähige Pfuscher aus den Ämtern vertreibt und durch solche ersetzt, die die Interessen der Angler unterstützen.

Ohne Druck fühlen die sich auf Ihren Stühlen natürlich wohl und wurschteln da dahin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*



PAFischer schrieb:


> @ Thomas: Ich verstehe durchaus deine Einstellung zu dem Verband. Dennoch bin ich der Meinung das dieses Projekt gut ist und auch dem Angler auf lange Sicht nutzt.


Wie denn, wenn weder bei der Lachszucht wie beim Fischmobil auch nur die Worte Angler oder Angeln vorkommen???

Was genau sollen Angler den davon haben?

Lachse angeln verboten, Publicity gibts keine, weil Angler da nicht vorkommen, zudem werden Ressourcen verschwendet, die man dringend wo anders beim gezielten Einsatz für Angler brauchen würde..

Wie soll das also Anglern nutzen, wenn die da nicht mal ansatzweise - ausser als Zahler - vorkommen???????????


Nur bezahlen sollen die Angler weiter - über Verbandsbeitrag oder Fischereiabgabe...


----------



## PAFischer (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Wie denn, wenn weder bei der Lachszucht wie beim Fischmobil auch nur die Worte Angler oder Angeln vorkommen???

Ich habe ja auch nicht behauptet, dass es in der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit hilft. Obwohl, wenn richtig vermarktet wäre das ein enormer Publicitygewinn für Angler.

Was genau sollen Angler den davon haben?

Künftige Generationen dürfen sich wieder am Lachs erfreuen. Gewässer werden wieder durchgängig (ansonsten wäre Lachsbesatz nicht möglich) und dadurch können auch andere Fischarten frei wandern. Das wiederum kann für die Fischpopulation und damit auch für den Angler nur von Vorteil sein.

Lachse angeln verboten, Publicity gibts keine, weil Angler da nicht vorkommen, zudem werden Ressourcen verschwendet, die man dringend wo anders beim gezielten Einsatz für Angler brauchen würde..

Nur weil Lachse heute nicht beangelt werden dürfen, heißt das nicht, dass es immer so sein wird. Sollte in ferner Zukunft ein gesunder Bestand existieren, wird man den wohl auch beangeln dürfen (evtl. Vorbild Irland mit staatlich ausgegebenen Lizenzen und festgelegter Anzahl).

Dann sollte man das eben als Verdienst der Angler vermarkten, wenn denn schon die Gelder aus deren Reihen stammen.

Wie soll das also Anglern nutzen, wenn die da nicht mal ansatzweise - außer als Zahler - vorkommen???????????

Man muss nicht immer beim Namen genannt werden, um von etwas zu profitieren.
Aber auch hier. Dann muss man den Verband dazu bringen, entsprechend an die Öffentlichkeit zu gehen und das Projekt als Verdienst der Angler darzustellen. 


Nur bezahlen sollen die Angler weiter - über Verbandsbeitrag oder Fischereiabgabe...

Ist denn die Fischereiabgabe nicht genau für solche Dinge. Förderung der Gewässer und der Fischerei?

Wie gesagt, ich bin kein Freund dieses Verbandes. Aber wenn man die dahingehend bearbeiten kann, dieses Projekt im Namen der Angler an die Öffentlichkeit zu tragen, könnte das die Angler in einem positiven Licht erscheinen lassen.

Auf die anderen genannten Probleme mit diesem Verband und seinem Vorsitz kann ich nicht weiter eingehen. Da fehlt mir als bayerischer Angler einfach der Einblick.


----------



## UMueller (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Ja ja die einstigen Lachsflüsse Deutschlands, Rhein, Weser, Elbe. Jeder Angler kennt diese Geschichten. Ziel der Angler sollte es sein das sie das wieder werden.Ja auch zum Eigennutz was man uns ja vorwirft. Aber dazu stehe ich dann auch. Wenn jetzt andere das in die Hand nehmen sind wir nachher außen vor. Da wird dann wohl eher ein Fischer seine Quote ausschöpfen dürfen. Und Lachse angeln darf dann wohl nur noch elitäre Gesellschaft.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Sollte in ferner Zukunft ein gesunder Bestand existieren, wird man den wohl auch beangeln dürfen (evtl. Vorbild Irland mit staatlich ausgegebenen Lizenzen und festgelegter Anzahl).



Wetten nicht?

Nicht im bereits begonnenen, allumfassenden Schützerwahn-
deutschland.

Wenn das mit der ideologisch bedingten Fehlinterpretation von Schutz ala D so weitergeht,(wird es,nämlich als grundsätzliche Aussperrung von der Naturnutzung) können Generationen in 30 oder mehr Jahren froh sein,wenn sie in D überhaupt noch angeln gehen dürfen..

Politik liegt doch mit dem Zeitgeist des dt.Totschutzsyndroms auf einer Zeitgeistlinie (schön mit und über Schutz profilieren)

Tendenz steigend.

Verbände sind zu 99% primär alles abnickende Naturschützer,Angeln kommt da irgendwann mal vor.So wird Naturschutzstatus zum Bumerang gegen die,die das letztendlich alles latzen ohne was davon zu haben.

Da wirds nicht mal ein Vergelt's Gott geben.

Die Lorbeeren und Früchte der Arbeit werden sich andere ans Revers tackern aber garantiert nicht die dt.Angler in Form von legaler Befischungsmöglichkeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Ruhrfischer hats erkannt..........


----------



## PAFischer (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Mag sein, dass ich da zu blauäugig bin. Trotzdem will ich da den Glauben an die Anglersache nicht aufgeben.
Wenn alle resignieren geht bald nichts mehr vorwärts.

Thomas war doch vor kurzem bei einem Verband (glaube Niedersachsen) die vormachen wie es gehen kann. 
Irgendwann wird die Basis in BaWü wohl auch unzufrieden und wählt da mal die Richtigen hin.

Das schöne am Zeitgeist ist, dass er, wie der Name schon sagt, der Zeit geschuldet ist und sich irgendwann auch wieder ändert. Dann hoffentlich zu unseren Gunsten.

Das Projekt an und für sich finde ich aber nach wie vor gut.


----------



## willmalwassagen (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Fischmobil und Lachszucht, auch die immer gerne vergessene in Frankreich an der der LVFBW beteiligt ist, erhalten aus der Fischereiabgabe pro Jahr ca. 200 000 € Fördergelder. Das sind allein 25 % der gesamten Fischereiabgabe.
Übrigens, der Landesrechnugshof hat letztes Jahr bei der Prüfung der Verwendung der Fischereiabgabe darauf hingewiesen dass mehr darauf geachtet werden muss wer und was gefördert wird.  Da gab es wohl Ungereimtheiten mit der Verwendung der Mittel in der Vergangenheit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Und was könnte man mit dem Geld alles richtig Tolles und Sinnvolles für Angler machen - nicht nur so Schützerleuchtturmprojekte ..


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Beispielsweise zur Seite legen, um Anwaltskohle für die zukünftig nötige FFH-Abwehr zu haben.

Wird wie gesagt jetzt schon höchste Zeit, sich da drauf vorzubereiten

--> wenn die große Aussperrung kommt, sind Lachse sowieso komplett irrelevant.


----------



## Laichzeit (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Im letzen halben Jahrhundert gab es keine Lachse im Rhein, niemand hat darauf geangelt. Jetzt schwimmen wieder ein paar Hundert den Fluss rauf und die böse Schützermafia nimmt euch den Lachs weg?

Der Lachs nimmt niemandem Gewässer oder andere Fischarten weg. Mit Totschützen hat das nichts zu tun.

Hier meinen wohl einige, dass Naturschutz grundsätzlich gegen Angler sei, der DAFV ist gleichzeitig aber lächerlich da sein Status als Naturschutzverband nicht ernst genommen wird?
Akzeptiert einfach, dass manche Arten vorerst der Fischerei vorenthalten bleiben, da sie nicht in Form von natürlichem Aufkommen oder Besatz einen abfischbaren Überschuss liefern können.

Ich weiß nicht wo ihr angelt, aber wer den Zusammenhang zwischen Qualität der Lebensräume über und unter Wasser und  Qualität des Fangs nicht erkennt, fischt wahrscheinlich in seiner Badewanne.
Naturschutz ist zum Erhalt der Angelmöglichkeiten genau so wichtig wie die gesetzlichen Grundlagen und nur diese können uns aussperren. Eine intaktere Natur ist nicht unser Feind sondern unsere Rechtfertigung.


----------



## PAFischer (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Beispielsweise zur Seite legen, um Anwaltskohle für die zukünftig nötige FFH-Abwehr zu haben.
> 
> Wird wie gesagt jetzt schon höchste Zeit, sich da drauf vorzubereiten
> 
> --> wenn die große Aussperrung kommt, sind Lachse sowieso komplett irrelevant.



Was hat denn aber die Fischereiabgabe mit Anwaltskosten zu tun?

Das sind zweckgebundene Gelder die zum Schutz und der Förderung der Gewässer und der Fische sind. Auch Verbände\ Vereine müssen sich daran beteiligen, somit fließen natürlich auch Verbandsgelder.

Dass für die Wahrung der anglerischen Interessen Geld auf die Seite geschafft werden muss, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Hier wäre aber der, leider unfähige, Bundesverband gefragt.

Wären für das Geld Tonnenweise Karpfen, Zander und Regenbogenforellen verklappt worden, würden 70% der Angler applaudieren, weil man dann ja was fangen kann. Ob das aber für das Gewässer sinnvoll ist, ist dann nicht wichtig.

Natürlich muss der Verband sinnlose Verbote (Nachtangelverbot....) usw. bekämpfen. Das ist aber nicht die einzige Aufgabe. 

Es wird etwas sinnvolles getan, aber man läuft Sturm, weil da nicht "Angler" draufsteht.

Selbst wenn die Zahlen von willmalwassagen stimmen und 25% der Fischereiabgabe ausgegeben werden, ist das nicht rausgeworfen. Interessant ist doch, was passiert mit den restlichen 75%?

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es bei uns ähnliche Projekte für die Donau (z.B.: für Huchen, Störe) geben würde, vor allem wenn das zur Folge hätte, dass der Fluss wieder durchgängig wird. Renaturierung sollte eben auch nicht mit Gewässergestaltung enden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Wer mit Schützerm und anglerfeindlichen Verbänden wie in Baden- Württemberg als Angler abends ins Bett geht, wacht am nächsten Morgen bestenfalls als naturschützender Castingsportler auf - auf Lachse angeln wird er mit Sicherheit nicht..

Auch und gerade nicht, wenn Angler so dumm waren, das über Abgabe und Verbandsbeiträge zu finanzieren...


----------



## Laichzeit (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Wären für das Geld Tonnenweise Karpfen, Zander und Regenbogenforellen verklappt worden, würden 70% der Angler applaudieren, weil man dann ja was fangen kann. Ob das aber für das Gewässer sinnvoll ist, ist dann nicht wichtig.
> 
> Selbst wenn die Zahlen von willmalwassagen stimmen und 25% der Fischereiabgabe ausgegeben werden, ist das nicht rausgeworfen. Interessant ist doch, was passiert mit den restlichen 75%?



Besetzen anstatt zu renaturieren ist das größte Schwarze Loch für Anglerkohle überhaupt.
An jedem Voralpensee zahlen Angler den Besatz für Berufsfischer, da geht es um Millionen und nicht eine einzelne lappige Lachszucht mit 12 Teichen.
Angler werden überall gemolken aber der Fokus liegt hier auf den kleinsten Problemen.

Die Verwendung der Fischereiabgabe liegt weitestgehend im Dunklen, insgesamt ca. 800.000 bis 1 Mio. € im Jahr. Die Hälfte wird für Monitoring und Gutachten verwendet. In die Lachszucht fließt viel weniger Geld als 20000€ Fischereiabgabe.
Es gibt exakte Zahlen von 2007 aber die finde ich vom Handy aus nicht und die stimmen für heute auch nicht mehr.

Die Lachszucht finanziert sich hauptsächlich über den Verband und Spenden und nicht aus den lächerlichen 8€ Fischereiabgabe und der Verband, in dem nicht mal die Hälfte organisiert ist, gibt auch nur deren Geld aus.

Der Thread ist Beschweren auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Wenns Verbandsgeld kostet, ist es falsch angelegt, solange es noch in Baden-Württemberg wirklich wichtiges für Angler zu tun gibt wie Nachtangel- und Kinderangelverbot abschaffen..

Die Schützerschei... können auch richtige Schützerverbände machen - dazu brauchts keinen LFV-BW....

Zum Angler schützen bräuchte man aber schon endlich mal einen Verband..


----------



## Laichzeit (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Wenn Angler nichts schützen müssen oder sollen, mit welchen Argumenten gegen FFH Angelverbote?
Das erste Argument in NDS war, dass sie die Gewässer in einen guten Zustand versetzt haben.
In BW ist viel zu wenig auf der Haben-Seite, seid doch froh, dass Angler was für die Natur tun.


----------



## Laichzeit (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Der Gewässerschutz hat schon Milliarden Staatsgelder gekostet, die Lachse sind da doch eher ein symbolisches Geschenk, finanziell nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Angler tun ja nichts "für die Natur" - wo ist das zu lesen, dass das Angler wären mit der Lachszucht?

Ist ja einer der Kritikpunkte - wenn damit keine Lobbyarbeit gemacht wird, sondern das nur Schützermasturbationsphantasien überbezahlter Geschäftsführer und Angestellter des Verbandes sind, ohne den Bezug zum Angeln überhaupt her zu stellen, dann sch... ich nen großen Haufen drauf..

Zuerst der Angler!!

Denn von Anglern werden die bezahlt...

Und wenn jemand tatsächlich glaubt, nur sowas würden Angler in B-W besser stellen, der soll sich nochmal angucken, was Pix dazu sagt oder Hauk im Parlamentsvideo - wacht auf!!!!

Das sind Aglerfeinde, ein bisschen verschämtes Lachszucht-Greenwashing nützt da nix, nur knallharte Opposition zu den Anglerfeinden aus Politik und Verbänden!!


----------



## PAFischer (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Dass es in BW andere wichtige Baustellen gibt, sprich Dir ja keiner ab. Trotz allem ist die Wiederansiedlung der Lachse sinnvoll.

Die Angler müssen eben kapieren, dass man sich selbst helfen muss. Dann muss man aber selbst verbandstechnisch, politisch oder auch sonstwie aktiv werden und was dafür tun. Vom schimpfen und fordern allein bewegt sich nun mal nichts. 

Solange von der Anglerschaft kein Druck auf Verband, Politik usw ausgeübt wird, lachen die sich eins und machen munter weiter, ganz egal wie viele am Stammtisch oder unter Kameraden darüber schimpfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Ich sag doch nicht, dass das nicht sinnvoll sei - wenn der Staat das will, soll er das aus Steuern zahlen, nicht aus Anglergeldern (fangen dürfen wir  die eh nie)..

Und als Schützerselbstbefriedung für  Verbandsangestellte:
Ich hätte vieles für die zu tun, um GANZ KONKRET ENDLICH ANGELN UND ANGLER  zu schützen in B-W...

Lach züchten können auch andere mit anderem Geld..


----------



## PAFischer (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Tritt ihnen doch mal aufs Gas und fordere die Umsetzung ein.

Du als MOD und Gesicht des größten deutschen Anglerforums hast da mehr Gewicht (also nicht nur körperlich, sondern auch als Stimme der Angler :m )

Oder auch die anderen Angler aus unserem Nachbarbundesland. Macht denen Dampf


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Ich bin NICHT Stimme der Angler!!!

Ich berichte nur über Angler und Angeln - und der Messias, um anglerfeindliche Verbände besser zu machen, bin ich schon zweimal nicht.

Das Einzige, wo Du recht hast ist mein (körperliches) Schwergewicht ))))


----------



## Mollebulle (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Thomas, sei mir nicht böse...

aber sooo wie Du Dich da reinsteigerst.....

Die Lachszucht züchtet die Lachse ja nicht zum Verkauf im Fischladen um Einnahmen zu machen   sondern zum aussetzen und wiederansiedeln in den 
Nebenflüssen und Bächen des Rheins auf der rechten (deutschen) Seite..

und angeln darf man Lachse ja eh nicht ??? 
Also als ausschließlich im Bodensee Angelnder hab ich nix davon, denn die Lachse kommen niemals über den Rheinfall ....
Trotzdem geh ich als Angler in die Lachszucht zum helfen -weil es für mich sinnvoll ist !!! (meine Meinung)


----------



## daoxxnsepp (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin NICHT Stimme der Angler!!!



Schön das du es verstanden hast, dass du nicht für alle Angler sprichst. 
Ich kann da in den Worten und Überlegungen eines 19jährigen Boardies schon mehr Weitsicht erkennen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*



Mollebulle schrieb:


> Trotzdem geh ich als Angler in die Lachszucht zum helfen -weil es für mich sinnvoll ist !!! (meine Meinung)


Darfst Du doch!!

Nur, warum sollen andere Angler Dein Hobby und das des Verbandes mit bezahlen ??


----------



## Mollebulle (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

....... mein Hobby bezahl ich selbst !!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Alle Angler bezahlen diese Lachszucht über Verbandsbeiträge und Fischereiabgabe mit - und das, obwohl das Geld DRINGEND wo anders gebraucht würde für Angler und das Angeln, ebenso die Arbeitskraft.

Würde das der Staat mit allgemeiner Steuerkohle machen und nicht der Verband dazu Personal abstellen, das eigentlich zuerst mal Nachtangel- und Kinderangelverbot abschaffen müsste, würd ich doch gar nix gegen diese Lachszucht sagen..

Man muss Prioritäten setzen - die sollten bei einem von Anglern bezahlten Verband bei Angeln und Anglern liegen, nicht bei Lachszucht und Fischmobil, wo nicht mal das Wort Angler in den Grundsätzen vorkommt..


----------



## eiswerner (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Hallo Thomas mal ne Frage warst Du schon mal dort in Wolfach und hast gesehen mit welcher Freude die dummen Angler dort mitmachen????
Bitte Du kannst über den Verband schelten aber nicht über diese Aktion die auch schon nachweisbare Erfolge hat.
Und wo sollen die Angler denn Fischen wenn sie aus dem Verband Austreten, ohne Verband gibt's nur sehr Limitierte Angelkarten zu entsprechenden Preisen!!!!
Und denke mal an die Angelindustrie die würden Eingehen wie eine Priemel.


----------



## Laichzeit (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Grob die Hälfte der BW-Angler sind nicht im Verband organisiert.
Viele Vereine kommen auch ohne zurecht.
Schade, dass so eine gute Institution wie die Lachszucht den Verbandsschimmel anhaften hat und deshalb an dessen Gedeih und Verderb geknüpft ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Schade, dass so eine gute Institution wie die Lachszucht den Verbandsschimmel anhaften hat und deshalb an dessen Gedeih und Verderb geknüpft ist.



DA geb ich Dir sogar recht...

Ändert nur nix


----------



## feko (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Also,ich hab jetzt persönlich kein problem damit das ich beim kauf eines 10jahresschein von 68 euro dieses projekt unterstütze,
und nicht explizit als Angler namentlich genannt werde.
es sind ja keine 10  euro im Jahr!


@ thomas,
richte doch ein spendenkonto ein,
in dem jeder Angler einen Betrag spenden kann für ein solches Projekt.
Kommt sicher gut an wenn eine summe x freiwillig von Anglern  zusammen kommt.Freiwillig,ohne auf irgend einen ominösen Verband angewiesen zu sein,das der mal ein gutes Wort für die Zahlesel verliert.
Gerne  mach ich auch noch mal einen Zehner locker dafür.
vg


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Ich würde mit Sicherheit vorher ein Spendenkonto einrichten zur Bekämpfung des  Nachtangelverbotes, zur Aufhebung des Kinderangelverbotes, zur Förderung von Angeln und Anglern allgemein...

Wäre das alles geregelt und insgesamt ein anglerfreundliches Klima, würd ich mir viiiiiiiiiiiiiiielleicht überlegen, den Staat in seinen Aufgaben zu entlasten durch solche Spenden für die Lachszucht (denn das müsste der Staat aus Steuern finanzieren, nicht Angler, die eh nix davon haben, aus Abgaben und Beiträgen)..


----------



## Laichzeit (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*



feko schrieb:


> Also,ich hab jetzt persönlich kein problem damit das ich beim kauf eines 10jahresschein von 68 euro dieses projekt unterstütze,
> und nicht explizit als Angler namentlich genannt werde.
> es sind ja keine 10  euro im Jahr!
> vg




Was genau mit der Fischereiabgabe jedes Jahr passiert, verbleibt leider im Dunkeln.
Die Lachszucht fällt jedenfalls nicht sehr ins Gewicht.
Mehr als 2 € pro Jahr sind es sicher nicht.


----------



## feko (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

also 1/4 sind schon mal Bearbeitungsgebühren,wieso die jetzt teurer ist als bei einem Jahresschein keine Ahnung =)


----------



## willmalwassagen (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die Zahlen von willmalwassagen stimmen und 25% der Fischereiabgabe ausgegeben werden, ist das nicht rausgeworfen. Interessant ist doch, was passiert mit den restlichen 75%?


Auch da greift der LFVBW unverschämt zu.
Zuschuss zur Fischereischeinprüfung und Kursen. Die 300 000€  die die Vereine für die Kurse abliefern reichen wohl nicht.
Da wird 1 Geschäftsführer wohl teilweise bezahlt. Das Gehalt der Fischmobilmutti. Die Kosten für das Fischmobil insgesamt Für 100 000€ kauft der Verband Junglachse aus seiner Lachszucht im Elsass. 
Dann wird die Wanderfisch Aktion bezuschusst. Natürlich eine Unterorganisation des LFVBW.
Die Fischereiforschung bekommt 200000€ wobei die Rechtmäßigkeit fragwürdig ist.
Und der kleine Rest geht dann an beantragte Einzelprojekte von Vereinen oder Untersuchungen. Oder es wird eine Fischtreppe bezuschusst. Wobei dafür die Gelder eigentlich nicht verwendet werden dürfen.
Ausnahmen wie der Fischzählerzuschuß in Ludwigsburg sind eher selten. Werden allerdings vermutlich auch selten beantragt.
Bei ca. 150 000  Fischereischeininhabern waren das bisher ca.1 Mio im Jahr. 
Da jetzt aber  die Nichtangler nicht mehr bezahlen müssen weil der Schein auf lebenszeit ist, also nur aktive Angler die Abgabe zahlen ist der Anteil am sinken und wird sich auf 400 000 - 500 000 im Jahr einpendeln.  Davon vergibt dann das Ministerium 200 000 - 300 000 ohne  die Angler zu fragen an die Fischereiforschung und ähnliches. Dann gibt's noch Zuschuss für Lachs und Schulung an den Verband und weg ist das Geld.


----------



## Laichzeit (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Fischereiabgabe 2007:

Fischereibiologische Untersuchungen und Gutachten          472.000 €
Lebensraumverbesserungen an Fischgewässern                162.000 €
Verbandsförderung                                                        79.000 €
Aus- und Weiterbildung der Angler                                   18.000 €
Maßnahmen zur Wiederansiedlung gefährdeter Arten           48.000 €
Sonstiges (z. B. Fachveranstaltungen, Öffentlichkeit)           15.000 €

Insgesamt                                                                  794.000 €

Das ist das Genauste zur Fischereiabgabe, dass ich finde.
Die FFS Langenargen wird, solange es nicht um Punkt 1 geht, nie aus der Fischereiabgabe bezahlt, das ist allgemeines Geld vom Steuerzahler und Geld aus Wissenschaftsfonds.
Allein die Bodensee-Institute und Brutanstalten verbraten weitaus mehr, als Fischereiabgabe und Karten/Patent am See zusammen einbringen. Die Fischereiabgabe reicht hinten und vorne nicht aus, um das alles und die anderen Projekte zu bezahlen. Egal wofür das Geld verwendet wird, Nichtangler- Steuergeld zahlt den nicht allzu kleinen Rest.


----------



## Sneep (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Hallo 

@ Laichzeit

klasse Beitrag!|good:

Daten, Zahlen Fakten statt glauben und gehört haben.
Hoffe noch viel von dir hier zu lesen.

Sneep


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Ändert daran schlicht nix, es ist ne LFV-Firma, der LFV hätte für Angler viel Wichtigeres zu tun im anglerfeindlichsten Bundesland in der BRD als Lachse züchten, solange da Angler nur einen Cent mit bezahlen müssen..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alle Angler bezahlen diese Lachszucht über Verbandsbeiträge und Fischereiabgabe mit - und das, obwohl das Geld DRINGEND wo anders gebraucht würde für Angler und das Angeln, ebenso die Arbeitskraft.
> 
> Würde das der Staat mit allgemeiner Steuerkohle machen und nicht der Verband dazu Personal abstellen, das eigentlich zuerst mal Nachtangel- und Kinderangelverbot abschaffen müsste, würd ich doch gar nix gegen diese Lachszucht sagen..
> 
> Man muss Prioritäten setzen - die sollten bei einem von Anglern bezahlten Verband bei Angeln und Anglern liegen, nicht bei Lachszucht und Fischmobil, wo nicht mal das Wort Angler in den Grundsätzen vorkommt..


----------



## willmalwassagen (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

@Laichzeit
2007war die Lachszuchtanlage noch nicht im Besitz des LFVBW.
Selbstverständlich werden in Langenargen Gelder der Fischereiabgabe eingesetzt. ca.200 000 €/Jahr.
Da hat mal ein Verbandsmitglied dagegen geklagt und kurz vor der Entscheidung wurde Reuter(damals Präsi) ins Ministerium berufen. Da wurde ihm erklärt was das für negative Konsequenzen hätte wenn der Kläger sich durchsetzt und er solle dafür sorgen dass die Klage zurückgezogen wurd. Was dann auch leider geschah.
Mit dem Posten Verbandsförderung  wurde das Gehalt für Dr. Grimm bezahlt. Aus-und Weiterbildung der Angler geht an den Verband, zB Gewässerwarte Kurs . Ausbilderkurs.
Maßnahmen zur Wiederansiedlung  .... ist Lachsbesatz im Rhein durch den Verband.
Also ca. 150 000 € an den Verband. Damals

2010 waren ca. 150000 Fischereischeininhaber die 8 € bezahlen. Da reden wir dann über 1,2 Mio. Davon erhielt der LVFBW ca 400 000 €

Einfach mal dran denken. Heute ist 2016. Deine Zahlen sind zwar schön @Laichzeit aber leider  9 Jahre alt. Auch meine sind schon 6 Jahre alt aber da liegt die Erhöhung der Abgabe dazwischen.
Und die Gelder für den Verband steigen weiter.Fischmobil. Wanderfische usw.


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> @Laichzeit
> 2007war die Lachszuchtanlage noch nicht im Besitz des LFVBW.
> Selbstverständlich werden in Langenargen Gelder der Fischereiabgabe eingesetzt. ca.200 000 €/Jahr.
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Nicht, solange vom Verband nicht wichtigere Dinge wie Nachtangelverbot, Kidnerangleverbot etc. im Sinne der Angler gelöst sind - danach können die Verbandler sich auch um ihr Lachszuchthobby kümmern.


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

So ein Lachsprojekt kann man nicht einfach aussetzen, weil gerade andere Schuhe mehr drücken.
Es geht darum, dass der Stamm auf das Gewässer selektiert wird und dazu sollte die Abstammungslinie möglichst konstant bleiben. Aufhöhren und nach einer Weile wieder anfangen ist ein Neustart bei Null.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

dann solls der Staat finanzieren,wenn er das will - das ist ne übergeordnete Aufgabe und keine für einen Fischereiverband - schon wären alle zufrieden...


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> dann solls der Staat finanzieren,wenn er das will - das ist ne übergeordnete Aufgabe und keine für einen Fischereiverband - schon wären alle zufrieden...



Dreimal darfst raten, wer dann das Angeln zeitlich und räumlich an das Lachsprojekt anpassen wird. :g
Angler müssen die Rolle als Förderer des Lachses stärken, da die des Schädlings durch einige Idioten in Sieg- und Saynbachmündung bereits besetzt ist.

Die gesetzlichen Möglichkeiten sind neben der glücklicherweise recht guten Akzeptanz und dem Zustand der Gewässer nur eine Verbandsaufgabe, die anderen dürfen nicht vernachlässigt werden.
Die Lachszucht ist dabei finanziell eher ein symolischer Akt im Vergleich zu dem, was der restliche Gewässerschutz alle Steuerzahler gleichmäßig kostet, davon aber hauptsächlich wir profitieren.
Für einen Fischpass am Rhein müssten wir einige Jahrzehnte Fischereiabgabe sammeln, das bekommen Angler finanziell nie gestämmt, eine Lachszucht schon.


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachszucht in Wolfach - sinnvoll?*

Lachse oder auch andere Wanderfische wirken wie Botschafter, einer längst verdrängten Vergangenheit.
Wenn sie besetzt werden und sich eben nicht problemlos ansiedeln lassen, wird den Menschen vor Augen geführt das wohl doch nicht alles i.O ist.

Vernünftiger wäre es sicherlich erst die Probleme zu beseitigen und dann solche Arten anzusiedeln.
Aber so läuft das eben nicht, denn wenn es keine Wanderfische gibt, braucht man sie halt auch nicht mehr berücksichtigen.
Gibt es sie aber, ist Ihr geringes Vorhandensein ein Grund überhaupt zu handeln.
Die Wandersalmoniden-Projekte haben oft viel mehr bewirkt als nur einzelne Rückkehrer zu haben.
Fast Schade das man nicht gleich mit dem Stör begonnen hat, der wäre noch besser als Druckmittel einzusetzen und sicher nicht ganz so leicht anzusiedeln wie Meerforelle oder Lachs.

Deutschland tut sich halt schwer mit dem Schutzgedanken der Natur, wenn er nicht durch "Gruppen" eingefordert wird.

In solchen Amtlichen Planungen steht dann, eine Ansiedlung von Schnäpel und Stör ist in der Weser derzeit nicht vorgesehen.
Lustig, eigentlich sollte man dort erwarten, die Grundlagen einer Wiederbesiedelung sollen zeitnah wieder erreicht werden.


Es ist traurig, aber man verbraucht Fische, Geld und Idealisten um überhaupt Druck aufzubauen, das die Fehler der Vergangenheit aufgearbeitet werden. Die Menschen an den Schalthebeln machen halt nur das was von Ihnen erwartet wird.
Mehr zu machen kann sie glatt Ihren Job kosten.

Darum braucht es vielleicht auch die Wanderfischprojekte um vor Allem den ganz normalen Fischen zu helfen.


----------

